# Important question!



## Trebla781 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am a medical marijuana user and am thinking about growing in my garage...i have my growers permit and am allowed to have 6 mature plants or 12 immature plants and was wondering cause i have kids in the house if the cops came for some reason and saw the plants would anything happen to the kids? because my grow permit is gonna be in the grow room right by my plants. And if i am growing only 12 plants it shouldnt be a problem anyways cause i got my cannabis card


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2007)

treb'...It is _"medicine"_....lock it up, where children or other "non-essential" parties cannot access it. Laminate the permit and post it in obvious, plain view.


----------



## Trebla781 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yea but for some reason or another if the cops were to bust in and see it....would anything bad happen to the kids? I mean its not like if i am doing a totally illegal grow....my wife is just worried that if the cops were to find it something would happen to the kids...is this true?


----------

